# Looking for Ijaaz Auto Testing Adress in Abu dhabi



## alikhan88

hi everyone,

i am buying a new car and what i searched online gives me result that i need to get my car checkedup and properly tested before i buy it. i am living in abu dhabi and online help shows that IJAAZ AUTO TESTING is the best vehicle testing place here. i am unable to find the address, i found the contact number but it's not registered anymore, any type of help will be appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## alikhan88

it's a used car not new


----------



## AlexDhabi

If it was brand new then it would not need to be tested. Testing is done by ADNOC at the vehicle registration office (Muroor Road in Abu Dhabi City).


----------

